# Anti Facebook: a device to shock you out of your Facebook addiction



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2013)

_"You get home from work or to work from home, switch on the PC and fire up your browser and your fingers will start typing “Facebook.com” like it has a mind of its own. We’re addicted to Facebook and we know it; there’s no denying it."_

read more 
*source:* Here's a device to shock you out of your Facebook addiction



Spoiler



_Sometime later they read about a man who hired someone to slap him every time he logged on to Facebook_


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 27, 2013)

Why need to hired a Man.. just call your MOM to slap on your face


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Why need to hired a Man.. just call your MOM to slap on your face



+1 to ISC


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 27, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Why need to hired a Man.. just call your MOM to slap on your face



Nothing like it..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 27, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Why need to hired a Man.. just call your MOM to slap on your face



And it won't cost bucks!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> And it won't cost bucks!!



yeah ofcourse


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think there is something same like this about a keyboard on Digit's facebook page...
btw better keep control rather then getting shocks or SLAPS


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Why need to hired a Man.. just call your MOM to slap on your face



why would a mother slap his child (when child asks for)


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

What if mom is addicted to FB games. *"Candy Crush"*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2013)

Just call any od your friend or roommate. I am sure their hands are itching to slap you.


----------

